# Updating gstreamer-plugins



## fatfredyy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I'm  new to FreeBSD and recently installed 8.1-RELEASE on my PC (i5 - installed 64bit edition). I wanted to stay up to date so I fetched and updated ports tree with portsnap. In UPDATING i found that i should do a portmaster -a to upgrade gtk20 so I fired it up and, I can't update gstreamer-plugins... I'm getting:

```
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer-plugins/work/gst-plugins-base-0.10.30/gst-libs/gst/pbutils'
Making all in riff
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer-plugins/work/gst-plugins-base-0.10.30/gst-libs/gst/riff'
  CC     libgstriff_0.10_la-riff.lo
  CC     libgstriff_0.10_la-riff-media.lo
  CC     libgstriff_0.10_la-riff-read.lo
  CCLD   libgstriff-0.10.la
  GEN    GstRiff-0.10.gir
g-ir-scanner: warning: Option --strip-prefix has been deprecated;
see --identifier-prefix and --symbol-prefix.
/usr/local/share/gir-1.0/GstAudio-0.10.gir: Incompatible version 1.0 (supported: 1.2)
gmake[4]: *** [GstRiff-0.10.gir] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer-plugins/work/gst-plugins-base-0.10.30/gst-libs/gst/riff'
gmake[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
```
I hope You could help me with this. I've rebulid the gstreamer, v4l_compat, orc, gir-repository, and gobject-introspection I have python 2.6.6, and.... no idea why it's not working 
Greetings


----------



## Tinny (Nov 28, 2010)

I have a solution to this problem that has worked for me. I know it is not the correct way, but I managed to finish the build by doing what I did. First, I noticed that the file it was complaining about being version 1.0 was version 1.2 in the work directory of the port. To get it to finish I moved the file from work directory to the desired location.

Here's the steps I did:

1) Backup directory in case I screw up something:
[CMD=""]cp /usr/local/share/gir-1.0 /usr/local/share/gir-1.0.bak[/CMD]

2) Build

```
cd /usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer-plugins
make install clean
```

3) *** Failure ***
There will be a complaint about file being wrong version.
Find the file: [CMD=""]find . -name "GstAudio-0.10.gir"[/CMD]
Copy it to /usr/local/share/gir-1.0

4) Repeat steps 2-3 for files the build complains about.

5) After 2 more files, the build should complete. Remove the backup folder created in Step 1 when satisfied.

The proper way would be to get the port to look in its own working directory for including the files, but what I did worked.


----------



## fatfredyy (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks  it helped. Nice workaround .  
Greetings Fatfredyy


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 29, 2010)

Please file a PR for this port, or drop the port maintainer a line, will you? This needs to be fixed.


----------

